# كورس إدارة مشروعات pmp ممتاز للتحميل + روابط جديدة + رابط تورنت



## Nsync (22 يونيو 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الكورس ده جبته من يوم وكتير من والناس كانت عندها مشكلة فى إن رابط التحميل الواحد مساحته كبيره عشان كده جبتلكم أكتر من روابط بتبتدى من 100 ميجا لحد 400 ميجا إنت قدرتك فى التحميل

والمفاجأة إن جبت كمان رابط تورنت للناس اللى عايزة تريح دماغها من مشاكل التحميل المباشر

والكورس مفيد جدا لإدارة المشروعات وشهادة PMP وكنت جدته بالصدفه فى موقع أجنبى فقررت إنى أشاركم بيه لعل وعسى يفيد أى شخص







Project Management Prepcast for Professional Success
English | 38h 52mn | 640 x 480 | MP4 H264 138 Kbps | AAC 80 Kbps | 1.91 GB

Watch, Learn and Succeed..and Easily Pass the Exam! Looking for the very best way to study for the PMP Exam? Need to be efficient with your time? Get The PM PrepCast and you will fast track your way to PMP Exam success!

With over 11,500 students who have used this program, it is quite simply the best, most affordable way to study for the PMP exam. Significantly reduce your study time and increase your chances of passing your PMP Exam the first time!

If you are trying to find the easiest approach, you have found it: Simply order, download and watch the video lessons on your computer or portable player. The PrepCast reduces the pain and anxiety of your exam preparation to a series of easy to follow videos. Do not waste your money on expensive PMP bootcamps. Stop spending your days in a boring, ineffective class. Just watch The PM PrepCast. It is everything you need to succeed!






PrepCast Features:

* Everyday English
* All exam concepts explained
* Watch on computer, laptop or portable player
* Easy to follow modules
* Written by PMP certified instructor

التحميل

فايل سيرف 5 روابط كل رابط 400 ميجا
من هنا
http://www.fileserve.com/file/QJKvQ4E/Project.Prepcast.Success.part1.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/6GHmBXn/Project.Prepcast.Success.part2.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/vgCuD7k/Project.Prepcast.Success.part3.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/zUqmYBX/Project.Prepcast.Success.part4.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/WqhuFcS/Project.Prepcast.Success.part5.rar

الهوت فايل - 9 روابط كل رابط فيهم 200 ميجا
من هنا
http://hotfile.com/dl/89811543/4295d2c/Project.Management.Prepcast.part01.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/89811540/6bcf7d1/Project.Management.Prepcast.part02.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/89811542/b9f1a1b/Project.Management.Prepcast.part03.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/89811537/2dccfc2/Project.Management.Prepcast.part04.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/89811545/90ca927/Project.Management.Prepcast.part05.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/89811539/be91e04/Project.Management.Prepcast.part06.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/89811541/2cf5ef7/Project.Management.Prepcast.part07.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/89811538/235186d/Project.Management.Prepcast.part08.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/89811544/63d3f72/Project.Management.Prepcast.part09.rar.html

فايل سيرف - 9 روابط كل رابط 200 ميجا
من هنا
http://www.fileserve.com/file/RBnSYvx/Project.Management.Prepcast.part01.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/3ZNdXt6/Project.Management.Prepcast.part02.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/ZwYku7k/Project.Management.Prepcast.part03.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/UU53vNc/Project.Management.Prepcast.part04.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/7gZyshc/Project.Management.Prepcast.part05.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/jAjKJ9s/Project.Management.Prepcast.part06.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/3nQm7X6/Project.Management.Prepcast.part07.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/9Kz32Bx/Project.Management.Prepcast.part08.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/ezb3WFw/Project.Management.Prepcast.part09.rar

فايل سيرف - 8 روابط كل رابط 250 ميجا
من هنا
http://www.fileserve.com/file/sUP4SJm/ProjectManagement.part1.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/wgd4cfQ/ProjectManagement.part2.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/NsubVF6/ProjectManagement.part3.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/Uv2gkjy/ProjectManagement.part4.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/TkG8XPG/ProjectManagement.part5.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/hgEvpgN/ProjectManagement.part6.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/GvkvYme/ProjectManagement.part6.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/2nUEQQD/ProjectManagement.part7.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/Q3QMHgX/ProjectManagement.part8.rar

فايل سونك - 8 روابط كل رابط 250 ميجا
من هنا
http://www.filesonic.com/file/r000216945/162444401/Project.Management.Prepcast.part1.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/r000216945/162444941/Project.Management.Prepcast.part2.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/r000216945/162448001/Project.Management.Prepcast.part3.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/r000216945/162447901/Project.Management.Prepcast.part4.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/r000216945/162450361/Project.Management.Prepcast.part5.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/r000216945/162450291/Project.Management.Prepcast.part6.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/r000216945/162452351/Project.Management.Prepcast.part7.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/r000216945/162452561/Project.Management.Prepcast.part8.rar

فايل سيرف - 17 رابط كل رابط 100 ميجا
من هنا
http://www.fileserve.com/file/GjY3VV6/pm-prepcast.part01.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/cyt5aCx/pm-prepcast.part02.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/5NvrXZB/pm-prepcast.part03.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/NACBYja/pm-prepcast.part04.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/QjrSuY3/pm-prepcast.part05.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/QvSpsRq/pm-prepcast.part06.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/BQNABRw/pm-prepcast.part07.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/22yzhpS/pm-prepcast.part08.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/pjXHArA/pm-prepcast.part09.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/FH7wa6h/pm-prepcast.part10.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/QXT47wY/pm-prepcast.part11.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/hJKnNvw/pm-prepcast.part12.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/mv7WF8x/pm-prepcast.part13.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/7eh4VTY/pm-prepcast.part14.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/YN8BMc3/pm-prepcast.part15.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/v2dXC9A/pm-prepcast.part16.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/3vs74vd/pm-prepcast.part17.rar

والمفاجأة 
رابط تورنت
http://www.torrentbasket.com/info/98k78-project-management-prepcast-for-professional-success

ياريت إدارة الموقع تحذف الموضوع القديم الموجود هنا
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t270103.html#post2242669


----------



## Eng.A1 (22 يونيو 2011)

جاري التحميل 
الف شكرا يا باشمهندس


----------



## Eng.A1 (22 يونيو 2011)

هو ليه بيعمل لي error لما بفتح ملف التورنت ببرنامج Azureus ؟؟؟؟


----------



## Nsync (22 يونيو 2011)

eng.a1 قال:


> جاري التحميل
> الف شكرا يا باشمهندس



الشكر لله يا هندسة



eng.a1 قال:


> هو ليه بيعمل لي error لما بفتح ملف التورنت ببرنامج azureus ؟؟؟؟



بيعمل خطأ إزاى؟ ممكن توضح


----------



## فتحي عبدالغنى (25 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## بطةميمو (25 يونيو 2011)

nsync قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> الكورس ده جبته من يوم وكتير من والناس كانت عندها مشكلة فى إن رابط التحميل الواحد مساحته كبيره عشان كده جبتلكم أكتر من روابط بتبتدى من 100 ميجا لحد 400 ميجا إنت قدرتك فى التحميل
> 
> ...


 

يا هندسه:
تحياتى واحترامى وتقديرى للمجهود المقدر الذى تقوم به
اخى : رابط التورنت لا يعمل
الفايل سيرف بدأت التحميل ب 5 روابط وتم تنزيل الجزء 1/2/5 اما الاجزاء 3 / 4 فغير موجوده !!!
كل روابط التحميل 8 /9 / 17 جزء تبدأ التحميل ثم تفاجأ بأن بعض الاجزاء غير موجوده وتبقى المحصله ضياع زمن وانتظار
الهوت فايل عليك الانتظار مابين 15 الى 20 دقيقه قبل التحميل والله اعلم كم سيطول التحميل اذا كان الملف غير موجود
بعد ان تملكنى اليأس اخذت عنوان الكورس المرفق وفى طريقى لكى اشتريه من المالك....دا احسن حل بدل ما الواحد اعصابه تلفت
تقبل شكرى


----------



## Nsync (25 يونيو 2011)

بطةميمو قال:


> يا هندسه:
> تحياتى واحترامى وتقديرى للمجهود المقدر الذى تقوم به
> اخى : رابط التورنت لا يعمل
> الفايل سيرف بدأت التحميل ب 5 روابط وتم تنزيل الجزء 1/2/5 اما الاجزاء 3 / 4 فغير موجوده !!!
> ...



أخى الكريم 
عدلت لك كل الروابط وتقدر تكمل تحميل عليهم من هنا
http://www.fileserve.com/file/GjY3VV6/pm-prepcast.part01.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/cyt5aCx/pm-prepcast.part02.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/5NvrXZB/pm-prepcast.part03.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/NACBYja/pm-prepcast.part04.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/QjrSuY3/pm-prepcast.part05.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/QvSpsRq/pm-prepcast.part06.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/BQNABRw/pm-prepcast.part07.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/22yzhpS/pm-prepcast.part08.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/pjXHArA/pm-prepcast.part09.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/FH7wa6h/pm-prepcast.part10.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/QXT47wY/pm-prepcast.part11.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/hJKnNvw/pm-prepcast.part12.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/mv7WF8x/pm-prepcast.part13.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/7eh4VTY/pm-prepcast.part14.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/YN8BMc3/pm-prepcast.part15.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/v2dXC9A/pm-prepcast.part16.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/3vs74vd/pm-prepcast.part17.rar

وديه روابط تانية كمان غيرهم 

http://www.fileserve.com/file/QQfwzsD/pm-prepcast.part01.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/pfRJurQ/pm-prepcast.part02.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/gM6nS3V/pm-prepcast.part03.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/VF5x7dX/pm-prepcast.part04.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/TuY7a9z/pm-prepcast.part05.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/HqZ5KeS/pm-prepcast.part06.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/J8Yq2Hw/pm-prepcast.part07.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/edYhAdu/pm-prepcast.part08.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/BjncxQ2/pm-prepcast.part09.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/Ggt8wSn/pm-prepcast.part10.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/kFMt36A/pm-prepcast.part11.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/erRtaJ9/pm-prepcast.part12.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/rkjV23c/pm-prepcast.part13.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/S5wa7Ds/pm-prepcast.part14.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/f8QSQFd/pm-prepcast.part15.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/RgjWG3j/pm-prepcast.part16.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/83QDMBb/pm-prepcast.part17.rar

أو من هنا

http://www.fileserve.com/file/x7aWpUK/pm-prepcast.part01.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/mQe5nwz/pm-prepcast.part02.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/PZByFvE/pm-prepcast.part03.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/y2XBcz9/pm-prepcast.part04.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/UF8W4Sj/pm-prepcast.part05.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/qjqBtPv/pm-prepcast.part06.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/xXPtFtv/pm-prepcast.part07.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/6TfRhSg/pm-prepcast.part08.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/yxQXQms/pm-prepcast.part09.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/dbKprVn/pm-prepcast.part10.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/UJ6gpXs/pm-prepcast.part11.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/zxTmATT/pm-prepcast.part12.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/UK9qkNw/pm-prepcast.part13.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/DhbRfhx/pm-prepcast.part14.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/p2ztZsy/pm-prepcast.part15.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/CqUGmJG/pm-prepcast.part16.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/V5FWNYs/pm-prepcast.part17.rar

وهاتلاقى كل الروابط شغالة وكمل باقى الأجزاء على اللى عندك بمعنى ماتنزلش من أول وجديد لأ كمل تحميل على الأجزاء اللى إنت حملتها

وعلى فكرة الاجزاء اللى فى الروابط بتكمل بعض يعنى ممكن تاخد الجزء الثانى من المجموعة الأولى وترجع تاخد الجزء الثالث من المجموعة اللى بعدها طالما بتحمل من مجاميع بنفس الأعداد والتقسيمة حسب مانا حاططهم


----------



## فتحي عبدالغنى (25 يونيو 2011)

دعوه عامه
لكل من يريد ان يجتاز اختبار pmp هذا الكورس يقدمه شخص بالفعل مارس اداره المشروعات
فارجو الاستفاده من ذلك


----------



## haytham baraka (26 يونيو 2011)

*404 - Page not found*


----------



## haytham baraka (26 يونيو 2011)

دي لينكات تحميل انا جربتها 
*Download (HotFile)*
http://hotfile.com/dl/83564976/4a44f4a/Project.Prepcast.Success.part1.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/83564981/e446f6e/Project.Prepcast.Success.part2.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/83564983/e87b4ec/Project.Prepcast.Success.part3.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/83565542/d812bca/Project.Prepcast.Success.part4.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/83565584/29f39c8/Project.Prepcast.Success.part5.rar.html

و لان التحميل من الهوت فايل صعب شوية 
دا موقع كتبه احد المهندسين http://www.myfreeleech.com/index.php
ممكن من خلاله تحويل اللينك للينك تاني سرعته عالية جدا و بيعمل استكمال


----------



## بطةميمو (26 يونيو 2011)

شكرا لك اخى الرائع لمجهودك ومثابرتك وروح التعاونوالعطاء لاخوتك
يا ريت تتم جميلك وتنزل لينا كورس vtc ,والذى اصبح عصيا على كل الاخوه فى ايجاد حل لمعضلة تنزيله ....اتمنى ان تجد وقت وتنزله لنا على رابط تورنيت او ميديافير مع عميق شكرى وامتنانى


----------



## Nsync (26 يونيو 2011)

بطةميمو قال:


> شكرا لك اخى الرائع لمجهودك ومثابرتك وروح التعاونوالعطاء لاخوتك
> يا ريت تتم جميلك وتنزل لينا كورس vtc ,والذى اصبح عصيا على كل الاخوه فى ايجاد حل لمعضلة تنزيله ....اتمنى ان تجد وقت وتنزله لنا على رابط تورنيت او ميديافير مع عميق شكرى وامتنانى



أخى الكريم كورس VTC كنت منزله من شهر ونصف هنا فى المنتدى على الرابط ده
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t263068.html


----------



## Nsync (26 يونيو 2011)

بطةميمو قال:


> شكرا لك اخى الرائع لمجهودك ومثابرتك وروح التعاونوالعطاء لاخوتك
> يا ريت تتم جميلك وتنزل لينا كورس vtc ,والذى اصبح عصيا على كل الاخوه فى ايجاد حل لمعضلة تنزيله ....اتمنى ان تجد وقت وتنزله لنا على رابط تورنيت او ميديافير مع عميق شكرى وامتنانى



ديه روابط vtc على الميديا فاير


----------



## nofal (26 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## مهندس محمد زكى (28 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله خيرا تم تنزيل الملفات وهى تعمل كلها
جعل الله افادتك فى موازين حسناتك


----------



## كاسر (29 يونيو 2011)

تم التنزيل بنجاح
وجزاك الله خير


----------



## Nsync (5 يوليو 2011)

*حد عنده أول 3 فصول من PM Prepcast*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

يا جماعة ممكن حد يحملى أول 3 فصول من PM Prepcast أحسن راحوا منى ومش معقولة هحمل كل الفصول تانى عشان أجيبهم يعنى أحمل حوالى 2 جيجا عشان 3 فصول فياريت اللى عنده أول 3 فصول منهم يرفعلى رابط ليهم


----------



## ahmed.eltayeb (30 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله فيك من أقيم الموضيع بالمنتدي


----------



## ابومشعل2 (2 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا لك على الملفات الاكثر من رائعة

تمنيت اني دخلت المنتدى قبل يومين فقط عشان انزل الملفات

تصدق ! شريتها من الموقع الرسمي لصاحب الفيديو بــ 100$

http://www.project-management-prepcast.com/

بس يستحق بكل صراحة

وعليه توصيات ممن مواقع كثيرة تكلمت عنه

تحياتي للجيمع


----------



## سامح بعيص (19 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله كل الخير وبارك الله فيك يا بشمهندس وربنا ان شاء الله يجعله فى ميزان حسانتك اخوك سامح بعيص


----------



## م محمدالأمين فقيري (11 أغسطس 2013)

شكرا لك


----------



## القاطع (12 أغسطس 2013)

الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## emamof (13 أغسطس 2013)

الروابط لا تعمل !


----------



## nofal (17 أغسطس 2013)

حبذا لو وضعت مرة أخرى جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

